# Silva vs Weidman II - who ya' got?



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm calling for Andy to win in a 2nd Rd KO. I expect Silva to come out all business with the same kind of ferocity he displayed when he destroyed Rich Franklin (both times). First round will be Andy's typical "feeling out" round in which he gets Weidman's timing. 2nd round I'm thinking Silva will catch Weidman coming forward and will begin the end with some brutal counter-punching. 

That said, Andy is so tough to predict because you never know about his mindset. If he clowns Weidman again (even if its in attempting to bring him forward for counter-strikes) he could end-up taking another canvas nap. 

Who ya' got?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2013)

Nble....I think you are exactly right.  I hope Weidman wins...because I cant stand that cocky bastard silva.  But, I don't think that is the way it will play out.

Silva will come out all business.  He should get a KO.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2013)

i want weidman i hate cocky fuks except for myself


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i want weidman i hate cocky fuks except for myself



I respect your self-awareness, you cocky fuk.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 28, 2013)

Silva should always win this matchup.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2013)

Silva with a KO, not sure about how early in the fight though.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 28, 2013)

This is Weidman's fight to win. We all know what Anderson is capable of when he is focused, but i don't think we've seen Weidman really turn that corner and get truly comfortable especially with his standup. I honestly think Weidman is more well rounded than silva, stronger, faster, and his timing/reaction speed is underrated. Silva is great because he is so relaxed it allows him to see everything clearly. when Weidman becomes that fluent even Silva's best won't fuq with him


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 28, 2013)

....I dont like rhonda much.

Other than that.  I think silva is coming  to show what he never lost.
He did say hes making his legacy last


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....I dont like rhonda much.



But for the duration of the stare down I was so hawt imagining her rubbing baby oil on Meisha Tate...just sayin'...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2013)

u fuks find a link for this


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm taking Weidman, I think he's got the momentum going.

On a side not, I hope that Meisha Tate KO's ol Ronda  " the bitch" Rousy.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Weidman all the way. Hes broken the first mental fiber of Silva...its just breaking open the dam now. And if Silva keeps up his brash, cocky attitude (along with dropping his guard like a fukking total jamoke asshole!!), its gonna end the same way as it did the 1st time. U can bet on Silva making him chase him around the ring and stalling as usual. His reign as assclown is over


----------



## j2048b (Dec 29, 2013)

rhonda needs a few of those piano key teeth knocked out and i hope meisha j20-tate does it!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 29, 2013)

The women's fight was not expected result.

....let's go main event


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy shit!!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 29, 2013)

...**** me.
...really?  That was horrible.
Lets go vitor!
....I been on vitor since the beginning


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh now gents, both outcomes tonight were fully expected. Not quite to the technical domination that Rousey displayed over Tate but still a clean victory prediction. Nobody saw the Silva leg break coming but fukk...that was the greatest shit at a UFC title fight in years!!! Good shit mang


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 29, 2013)

Weidman and Rousey dominating the entire fight..... not much of a gambler but I really gotta start putting money on fights


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 29, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Oh now gents, both outcomes tonight were fully expected. Not quite to the technical domination that Rousey displayed over Tate but still a clean victory prediction. Nobody saw the Silva leg break coming but fukk...that was the greatest shit at a UFC title fight in years!!! Good shit mang


So you would rather watch a dude break his leg than watch a good fight? I've never heard that from a true fight fan before. I don't really like Silva, but I hate to see anyone's career end from an injury like that. That's no way for a fighter to go out.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

No I just hated Silva. It was good fight until he broke his leg. Silva actually wasn't being a pretentious asshole. He was fighting like he should have always fought. I agree not a way someone should go out but not everyone can go out on top. Especially in this sport. You can become a speed bump or a stepping stone real fast these days.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 29, 2013)

Re: Silvas broken leg: Almost vomited I was sick.  Really dont want any of the fighters go out like that.  Felt bad for his kids watching the fight too.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 29, 2013)

OBTW, Tate/Rousey was interesting.  I was pulling for Rhonda but honestly Tate needs to fire her wrestling coach and listen to her striking coach.  Every one of Tates double leggs looked terrible more like a tackle.  Big mistake against a judo player of any level.  She could have won if she just had better people around her and follow the only solid instructions she was getting from her striking coach.

Meisha's wrestling coach kind of dis'd Tate when he said Tate probably could have gotten out of that 3rd round armbar but was tired.  Sounded to me like he was trying to use this as a springboard to go somewhere else.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 29, 2013)

that is why you open your hips when you kick....at least low kicks that are bone one bone.  otherwise you hit with the flat part of the shin just like that. 

I think we can pretty much write off Silva's career now.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 29, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> OBTW, Tate/Rousey was interesting.  I was pulling for Rhonda but honestly Tate needs to fire her wrestling coach and listen to her striking coach.  Every one of Tates double leggs looked terrible more like a tackle.  Big mistake against a judo player of any level.  She could have won if she just had better people around her and follow the only solid instructions she was getting from her striking coach.
> 
> Meisha's wrestling coach kind of dis'd Tate when he said Tate probably could have gotten out of that 3rd round armbar but was tired.  Sounded to me like he was trying to use this as a springboard to go somewhere else.



I almost shit my pants when she said lunging like an idiot at Rhonda was part of the plan.


----------



## PFM (Dec 29, 2013)

HA HA you Silva loving FAGGOTS. For all the head bobbing antics Silva missed you can all bob your heads on his cock.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Did anyone see the famous hands down bullshit from Silva?? Nah. It didnt even matter. Silva almost got knocked out in the 1st rd. He was Zach Morris in that bitch. Its funny when you pop the balloon and the aura dissipates. 

Rousey put on a fukking clinic. Straight up schooled Tate. I agree, the take downs were ridiculous. Stand up and throw. Evade the take downs from Rousey and keep standing. Bad game plan.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll admit it: I fell in love with Rousey as soon as she walked out to "Bad Reputation" 

I would work in her closed guard, help her work on her back mount escapes and then pick-up that little 135 Lb firecracker and put her in my pocket & take her home for a good spanking with a rolled-up newspaper (part of her training of course).


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> OBTW, Tate/Rousey was interesting.  I was pulling for Rhonda but honestly Tate needs to fire her wrestling coach and listen to her striking coach.  Every one of Tates double leggs looked terrible more like a tackle.  Big mistake against a judo player of any level.  She could have won if she just had better people around her and follow the only solid instructions she was getting from her striking coach.
> 
> Meisha's wrestling coach kind of dis'd Tate when he said Tate probably could have gotten out of that 3rd round armbar but was tired.  Sounded to me like he was trying to use this as a springboard to go somewhere else.



I agree with this. I was shouting "WHY ARE YOU SHOOTING?!!!?" repeatedly as she threw herself into those half-assed doubles. Had she kept it standing & stayed at distance, I think she may have had a chance. 

Oh and clinching with an Olympic medalist judo player is never a good idea. NEVER.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> that is why you open your hips when you kick....at least low kicks that are bone one bone.  otherwise you hit with the flat part of the shin just like that.
> 
> I think we can pretty much write off Silva's career now.



It's a shame, but that particular injury is nigh'on impossible to recover from. I too suspect he'll retire and perhaps go into coaching.


----------



## Gt500face (Dec 30, 2013)

Silva's done for good!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah he's done for good. With a break like that you can never recover 100% if you're an athlete. Especially in a sport where you intentionally try to take someone's head off with your legs and feet.


----------



## Infantry87 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yea he's done for good. Only way he is coming back is as a ref


----------

